# Here we go again



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

I woke up this morning to the smell of poo! I have three possible sources in my house (given that my husband has gone away golfing, ha ha!) so I followed the smell and sure enough, it led all the way downstairs to Rosie's cage 

The poor thing had managed to throw up and have diarrhoea during the night, without making a sound (or at least not one loud enough to wake me!). She hadn't barked when my husband got up at ridiculous o'clock to go to the airport, and she hadn't barked when I had got up either. She'd thrown up at one end of the cage and managed to poo out of the other end of the cage (not very successfully, some was out of the cage and the rest was all over the vet bed). Amazingly, I haven't had to bath her, like I did when she was a puppy (for new readers, Rosie had a ridiculously sensitive tummy for the first 8-10 weeks that we had her), so she had obviosuly groomed herself a bit and had pushed the vet bed all up one end of the cage away from herself.

She seems okay, apart from some frothy saliva, but I am going to take her into the vet anyway, because we are going away this afternoon and I don't want to have to try to find a vet in Wales if she gets bad again tonight! Such bad timing. Do you think she'll be okay in the car? 

Also, she is booked in for her first groom this morning. The way she is now, I am inclined to keep the appointment, but maybe I am being stupid. The thing is, a bath and a clip is probably exactly what her hair needs right now!


----------



## Newbie (Feb 15, 2011)

Aaaw. Poor little Rosie. 

Hope she's better. Maybe just have quite a few little stops on your journey and line her crate with plenty of newspaper!! Does she get travel sick too? If not, even if she's still feeling a bit poorly, she'll feel just as poorly at home as she will in the car. But then she'll wake up tomorrow to lots of nice and exciting Welsh smells and countryside to explore!


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Newbie said:


> Aaaw. Poor little Rosie.
> 
> Hope she's better. Maybe just have quite a few little stops on your journey and line her crate with plenty of newspaper!! Does she get travel sick too? If not, even if she's still feeling a bit poorly, she'll feel just as poorly at home as she will in the car. But then she'll wake up tomorrow to lots of nice and exciting Welsh smells and countryside to explore!


Thank you, I hope so! She's actually acting as if nothing ever happened now. She wouldn't eat her breakfast this morning, but now she is eating her lunch as normal. I took her to the groomers and she was fine (I'll post pictures separately), and she's normally pretty good about going in the car. Fingers crossed!!!!!!!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Good luck, poor you, poor Rosie, it is heart renching when they are poorly - they are so brave about it! xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

poor rosie, Lady had tummy problems last night too...for the first time ever! and she did require a bath  poor thing. 
i hope Rosie feels better! enjoy your jorney


----------

